# In need of some Prayers



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2016)

My 2-1/2 year old granddaughter is being transferred to Children's Hospital. Her platelet count is down to 4. Any spare prayers would be greatly appreciated. I noticed last night her legs were horrifically bruised and told my daughter they had to get her to the doctor.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh Carolyn, I'm sending good wishes your way that your Granddaughter will be fine. <hugs>


----------



## Serene (Jan 1, 2016)

Carolyn,

My prayers are with you and your family.  Hang in there.  Here is hoping she is back with you in no time.

Sere.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh dear, Carolyn, that's scary to hear. I will be thinking of your granddaughter and sending healing energy her way.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh how scary, especially for one so young. Lots of healing thoughts for your family.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 1, 2016)

This is so heartbreaking to hear Carolyn. I'm definitely adding her to my prayer list, as well as the rest of the family. When a child is ill, everyone suffers too.


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2016)

Prayers from me.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 1, 2016)

Aw good thoughts for all of you Carolyn.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 1, 2016)

Done. So many trials for you family Carolyn, I'm sorry. She's at the top of my prayer list.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for her and your family.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll add my prayers, too, Carolyn. I've been on the receiving end a lot in the past couple of years so I'm more than happy to be on the other end. Do keep us informed as you can. What's her name (first name only)?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 1, 2016)

Adding in my prayers, too, Carolyn! 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2016)

Thankyou everyone. At least it is not quite as frightening as when the Emergency Room Doctor told them her count was 4, when the kidlet (Pediatrician) came in he told them the count is 4000, but anything below 10,000 is still not good. They are still going to send her to Choc the last time I talked to my daughter. Mom and Dad are very upset to say the least. All week my daughter has griped that she did not get to go to Glamis off-roading, good thing they did not.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 1, 2016)

I am so sorry Carolyn, sending healing thoughts too..........


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2016)

My thoughts and prayer are with her and the whole family!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 1, 2016)

Please keep us posted if you feel up to it, Carolyn. I've thought about your granddaughter all evening.....


----------



## Arimara (Jan 1, 2016)

Hearts and prayers for you and yours from me.


----------



## newbie (Jan 1, 2016)

I wonder if she has ITP- idiopathic Thrombocytopenic Purpura. I hope that's what she has, actually, because while scary, it's very treatable. My son had it when he was 4 or so. An auto-immune response kicks in and wipes out their platelets so they start bruising like crazy and it can be dangerous if they do anything physically rough. Usually there is a huge presenting bruise and then loads of little red dots called petechiae from capillaries leaking. The treatment is to give an immune globulin IV which helps until their own systems kick in. Can't play sports for a few weeks after but that is manageable. It can be tense waiting for test results to rule out other much worse things. And I'm am truly sending out lots of good wishes that it's not those.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 2, 2016)

Prayers from here too Carolyn.
For the child, parents, grands and doctors. Healing , wisdom and peace of mind.


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Carolyn, thinking of you.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 2, 2016)

Healing prayers heading your way, Carolyn. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 2, 2016)

Sending some healing prayers and thoughts for a quick diagnosis, and healing. Hugs to all as well!


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2016)

newbie said:


> I wonder if she has ITP- idiopathic Thrombocytopenic Purpura. I hope that's what she has, actually, because while scary, it's very treatable. My son had it when he was 4 or so. An auto-immune response kicks in and wipes out their platelets so they start bruising like crazy and it can be dangerous if they do anything physically rough. Usually there is a huge presenting bruise and then loads of little red dots called petechiae from capillaries leaking. The treatment is to give an immune globulin IV which helps until their own systems kick in. Can't play sports for a few weeks after but that is manageable. It can be tense waiting for test results to rule out other much worse things. And I'm am truly sending out lots of good wishes that it's not those.



That is what first came to my mind, also.  I have several friends whose children developed that.  It is very scary, but very treatable.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Carolyn. I'm sure you are all so worried. I will be keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers, and hoping for a quick diagnosis.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh man Carolyn, I'm thinking of your and your grandchild.


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 2, 2016)

I shall pray as well.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear Carolyn,
I'm so sorry to hear this.Not knowing is so scary. My prayers and positive energy are being sent to you and your family.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 2, 2016)

Praying for your family. How very scary!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 2, 2016)

Susie said:


> That is what first came to my mind, also.  I have several friends whose children developed that.  It is very scary, but very treatable.


That is what they are thinking and what we are really hoping it is but now her hemoglobin and Billirubin levels are down. Then did some more testing but one had to be sent back East so will not get any results for a few days. A 12 hr transfusion is being started this morning/afternoon but they said her platelets may fall again after the transfusion. Choc hospital is where she needs to be, they do know what they are doing

I was so nervous yesterday I made 6 batches of soap. Thankyou for all the prayers, now praying in 6 months she does not face a bone marrow test, which is the time frame they have given at this point.


----------



## newbie (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh no. I do hope you get some encouraging news soon. It's so hard- hard to wait, hard to see a kid not feeling well, hard to think about bone marrow transfusions and all. We are all thinking of her, and you.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 2, 2016)

So sorry to hear that, sending positive thoughts. They are so lucky to have your support and love in their situation!


----------



## CTAnton (Jan 2, 2016)

Carolyn..i pains me to hear what you're having to go through....may good fortune smile down upon you and yours...


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 2, 2016)

Knee mail will continue from here.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jan 2, 2016)

Carolyn, you guys must be beyond scared and stressed right now. I'm keeping your grand-daughter in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 2, 2016)

I am glad she is in the right hands. I hope they figure it out quickly and she can come home feeling better very soon.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and your family and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry... I hope you'll get some news and she'll be on the mend soon.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 2, 2016)

Prayers! My daughter is the same age as your grand baby. I can't imagine what your family is going through right now


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2016)

Any news yet, Carolyn?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about your granddaughter, you must feel so terrified. All my thoughts and prayers are with you and you're family for a speedy recovery.  Also a great big online hug from me to you. You deserve so much support too.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2016)

Thankyou everyone for all the prayers she did come home today. After her transfusion her platelet count went up to 57K,  she still has to be monitored closely but we are hoping this was a one time issue. We are still waiting for a couple of the tests to come back.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 4, 2016)

That's wonderful news, Carolyn. I hope it turns out to be a one time thing. I'm sure everyone is happy to have her back home.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 4, 2016)

Poor little thing! I'm glad she is home.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 4, 2016)

That's encouraging news Carolyn! Praying she keeps making gains in health and strength.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 4, 2016)

Glad to hear the encouraging news. I hope things continue to look better and better.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 5, 2016)

That is wonderful news! Nothing is impossible with God.  We'll keep praying for your granddaughter, all your family and the doctors.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Jan 9, 2016)

Sending prayers from my family to yours!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 9, 2016)

Sending healthy thoughts to your family, Carolyn. Wishing you well during this stressful time.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's to hoping the kid stays better!
We all know who gets the credit for the young one going hope ( and it aint the doctors).


----------



## gsc (Jan 9, 2016)

There is power in prayer so prayers are coming your way.


----------

